# royal air tattoo



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

i have been given tickets to the air tattoo next weekend i have never been and have always wanted to go - now they are nice tickets as they include the flight deck enclosure and champagne oooer

but more importantly as they were a surprise i have not booked any accomodation

so it is thin on the ground as you can expect for last minute bookings

just wondered if anyone had beenor is going who knows whats best to do

fairford fc is full

cirencester cc site has spaces but how would i get to tattoo without moving the mh? buses? but what company and sunday service etc ... how do i find out ...

there is a cl nearby 4-5 miles that has a pitch but would i cycle - busy main road with an 8 year old from my view on google? walk across fields might b nearer 3 mile but thats 6 mile round trip... after major tramp around all day 

how much walking is involved is it like other outdoor shows or do you stay pretty still in a small area watching displays?
is it possible to see everything in one day?

does it do on late at night?

if i was forced to move motorhome and park at tattoo is that going to be a nightmare for access have heard over 250,000 go eek!!

could travel up v v early in morning but would be more like middle of night to get there 7:30am and then being soo tired would spoil the day imo and then stay and drive back next day?
ooh decisions decisions ...

some feedback to start me sorting this out sensibly and not with my chicken head mentality would be much appreciated as usual

muchos gracias x
ezzy

taxi? possible to book one?


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hiya

Are you a member of the Camping and Caravan Club. If you are see here

http://www.glosda.co.uk/html/fairford.html

It seems that the main site which looks to be at the end of the runway is full up. However they have a second site that isnt that far away.

Hope it helps. Its worth investigating at least



Sonja


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ezzy66 said:


> cirencester cc site has spaces but how would i get to tattoo without moving the mh? buses? but what company and sunday service etc ... how do i find out ...


This is a very useful site for tavel information. We use it a lot and have never found it to give wrong information:

http://traveline.info/



> taxi? possible to book one?


Yes, ask the campsite wardens or CL/CS owner and they will have a taxi firm phone number- or look it up online when you know where you are going to be staying.

G


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We're on the C&CC temporary holiday site right opposite the airfield, and while I know that's full (you need to book almost as soon as it becomes available around Feb/March) the Caravan Club have a similar site right next door. Not sure if that's full or not.

To be honest, what's wrong with staying a little farther out and driving in in the motorhome? Ok, so the traffic will be manic but no more manic than if you were in a car. At least you'll be able to brew up while waiting to get out at the end of the day.

Hope you have a really great time however you get there. For us, staying on that C&CC site for the Fairford show is one of the highlights of our year - particularly as the display aircraft come right across the top of you, which they're not allowed to do on the airfield itself.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We used to go and stayed at. Kempsford Camping. That is the name that comes to mind,you get the following.Temporary campsite by perimeter fence,and just walk across the road into the airfield,(NO movement of vehicles pre or just after the show,as approach roads are chokerbloc full.
Marked off pitch,toilets,showers,shop,bar,you can arrive days before the actual show,see aircraft arriving for static/display,and the display aircraft often do fly overs,setting up their runs,so you see plenty of action.
If this address does not show up anything,ring RIAT helpline,and they will be very helpfull. Enjoy yourselves,the only reason we stopped going was because the Phantoms and Lightnings,no longer roared by,ripping the sky apart and doing stunts that are now taboo.......H n S?. If you are into aircraft,go for it,there are bus tours around the static display,on days before the show....GO!!
Gearjammer


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

hi everyone

hey thanks to one and all for the help on this one - have now got somewhere to stay!!! have either the choice of the CC site or the CCC at down ampney - neither had i a clue about before coming on here so 'kerching' (goes the cash till) for value for money £10 membership yet again!!  

we are travelling up saturday and the tickets we have are for sunday - any advice on where to go what to see or do first?

am i right in hearing that it starts like 7am?!!!

any idea which of the temp sites is nearest or better?

once again thanks am now chilling out about this weekend and starting to look forward to it :roll: :wink: :wink: :lol: 

ezzy


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Glad you have somewhere to go now.

I would google earth both sites and see which has the better access to the airfield.

Hope you enjoy your day out. I couldnt believe just how expensive it was when I looked into it. However Im sure that those in the C & CC Site nearest the airfield dont even go into the show. It seems that the planes practice over them  

Sonja


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

The CC temporary site at Whelford Farm (not sure of spelling) is much nearer than the C&CC one at Down Ampney. 

We'll be on the C&CC temporary holiday site which is in the next field at Whelford Farm and you do get a great view of the displays, plus all the aircraft come right over you while landing. Sure you'll have a great time, particularly as you've got posh proper tickets for the Sunday.

The display itself starts at 10:00 each day, but I guess you'll need to be on the airfield earlier than that to get through the crowds. Moving around the area will be difficult when people are arriving and leaving on Sat and Sun, in fact I've a feeling they restrict traffic movements in the area - you may find out more on the RIAT website.

Have fun


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

*Fairford RIAT*

Hello there, we live pretty near so tend just to cycle via some back tracks to the airbase as there is always heavy traffic and we leave our bikes attached to the railings when we have gone to the show. There is a lot to see which can be tiring but seeing you have the advantage of good seats then it will no doubt be great fun but if it is sunny (you never know !!) take the obvious (sun lotions etc) as there isn't much shade to be had.

I think that they allow campervans to park up overnight on the carpark if they are coming to the show -I think the carpark opens at 10pm the night before and you can go in and out of the base during the day so you can watch a bit of the events and then go to your van - this was definitely the case last year but I have no idea if it is the same this year.

Anyway I am sure you will have a great time.

The Rabbits


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

*air tattoo survival!*

hi everyone

well we're back in one piece

was an experience lets say!

in the end we stayed on a cs site in lechlade and just moved the van each of the two days

traffic was never even an issue
reckon this year was either quieter or we were super organised
we had water, toilet cpt and the whole field to ourselves! and sheltered

we did try the rally field but it was quite muddy for our BIG van and they had a problem with the toilets plus there were 150 other units on site so quiet wasnt the order of the day and also getting muddier by the hour!

the show as far as the planes was fantastic and roars right through the body as at the end of the runway and views were fantastic weather was poor (( wet one minute and windy next and finally a bit of sun but wet and cold by then! left early - seen enough

it really didnt seem that busy

my one criticism was the organisation of the show once past the police bit

noone seemed to know anything
no sign of the tent for the mobility
there were golf buggies everywhere but noone knew how to book
very large for elderly to walk around
you could see what we could see without paying the extra - but we did get food so need to pack and lug food - but you neede to be there early (we got in at 10) to get a seat - so we paid for a seat we didnt get!!! til later anyway

gave burke a miss could hear her anyway... )

all in all i can say i've been and seen but i would definitely not return and if i did i would park and view cheaper and less walking - static displays didnt impress me sorry folks!

riat 2011 - biggest in the world they say? mmmm certainly quite disorganised - but thats jsut my opinion for what its worth!

thanks for all your help and info


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

plenty of quality photographs from RIAT

>here<

and

>here<


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Glad you enjoyed show,but sorry you had some problems. One year we went,Jennifer had just had a big operation,so we thought it best to cancel our tickets,(VIP), on speaking to a lady on the RIAT helpline,she offered to have a "Pope Mobile",(Golfbuggy) waiting for us at the gate,and an escort to the viewing enclosure,so we took her kind offer and went. As regards the "Chair",or lack of,i think you will find that SOME!,photographers,use a chair they are not entitled to,however,the chairs used to be numbered,so it was very easy to go along the chairs,reading numbers,this sometimes meant checking chairs with the number covered by a coat,BINGO!. If you are not up to doing this,i am sure a steward would do it for you.
It does help if you like aircraft of yesteryear,as this is a big part of the static display,one year there where two aircraft from Rumania,when i asked had they flown in,i was told yes,so,on watching departures,could not believe my eyes when not only did they start up,but flew away under their own "Steam"LOL.
If you do go again,i hope this helps,but to anyone else,do not be put off by the poor quality of Ezzy's experience,if you have a mobility/health problem,i am sure RIAT helpline,will ease your enjoyment.
"All clear above and behind" LOL.
Gearjammer


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We had a great time (as ever) in the C&CC rally field - not quite sure where you saw the mud, as it was all perfectly dry on our field and also the CC one next door (College Farm, Whelford).

Some of our fellow ralliers went into the main airfield on Saturday morning and got soaked to the skin while we stayed warm and dry in Bessie while waiting for the display to start.

My main criticism is that once the display did start, it seemed a bit daft to stop again for lunch. Also, there were sometimes lengthy gaps between displays. By comparison, Yeovilton Air Day the Saturday before was just one, really good and totally seamless display from start to finish.


----------

